# First time user of gear. 4 week cycle of Stanozolol. Advice sought.



## joe8489 (May 22, 2009)

Hi all

I am new to this thread so go easy on me.

I have just started my first cycle of Stanozolol and I wanted to run it by some online experts to see if I can get any useful tips on diet, cycle strategy and general workout plan.

Here is a bit about me to help tailor your response to my queries-

*BACKGROUND:*

-31 yrs old.

-210lbs.

-183cm (6ft).

-Been training since age of 18, so approximately 13 years.

-Italian background, thick boned and very good genetics for building muscle growth and muscle retention.

-Never had any issues with putting on size, even during periods of having a break.

-Never done gear, this will be my first cycle.

-Have prided myself on being 'natural' but as the buddy gets older, the mind starts to move towards the "ah fcuk it -why not" mentality. (Which is where I am at now)

-I am fit. I don't smoke. Drink socially. No recreational drugs.

-I am taking multi vitamins, Vitamin b Complex, fish oil, L-glutamine, Whey Protein Powder twice daily (35g each time)

-Doing the occasional ECA stack.

-With ECA, I am using the synthetic ephedrine (as I live in australia and eph is banned (in all forms). I take the following stack twice daily: 120mg Psuedoephedrine, 200mg caffeine, 100mg aspirin.

-I am also weaning myself off anti depressants called Zoloft, which i am 3 weeks away from coming off completely. (i thought I would throw that in there because so many supplements say "consult a doctor is you are taking medication for high blood pressure, depression, etc etc)

*CURRENT REGIMEN:*

I train about 5 days a week. Consisting of 30 mins weights, 30 mins cardio. Weights first, then cardio, then abs (5 mins)

Something along the lines of:

Day 1. Sho/Bis/abs/cardio;

Day 2. Chest/Tris/cardio,

Day 3Legs/abs/cardio,

Day 4. Back/cardio;

Day 5 Cardio/Abs

*GOAL: *

to shed about 8-10 pounds in 4 weeks as I am heading to Europe on July 15 for 2 months. Just want to be lean and hard for the beaches and the b**ches (if you know what i mean). So I would like to go from 210 Lbs to 200lbs in 4 weeks.

*STANAZOLOL CYCLE:*

I have purchased a bottle of Stanozolol (RWR 20ml) and just took my frist shot last night (damn my cheek is sore!). I researched it quite a bit before purchasing it and spoke to a lot of friends who have taken gear before so I am going into it with ample knowledge I believe.

My strategy at present is to take 50mg 'every other day' for say 2 weeks (week 1 & 2), then pyramid it so for a week (week 3) I will I will be taking 50mg daily. Then for the final week of my 4 week cycle (week 4), I will go back to 'every other day'. Until I stop it on July 15 (then jump on a plane to Rome).

I am not taking Stana with anything else. Its a stana only cycle. I am not looking at putting on anymore size whatsoever. Hardening and ripping is my main goal. I am not expecting to see my body transform dramatically but I do expect to see some difference in defintiion and muscle depth after one month. I have a good strong physique and I only need to lose a hand full of pounds to be back to what I was about 1 year ago.

*QUESTIONS TO YOU:*

*1.* Is there a better way in taking stanozol in your opininion, given its my first time on gear? Or is the way I am proposing to take it good enough for the 4 week period?

*2.* Given my time constraint (heading overseas in 4 weeks), is there anything else I can do to aid me with my goal of fat loss.

*3.* Are there any vitamins or other supplements I should be taking given I am taking steroids. (ie. Anything to help my liver, to help with the future "pain in my ****!!")

*4.* I have no clue when it comes to food. At present, I just eat everything under the sun and I am lucky I am not a fat cnt (i am sure that will change if I ever stopped training - which will never happen btw), so my question is, can anyone point me in the right direction in terms of a low carb/high protein diet that will assist me with my goals? Or are there any other foods I should definitely be eating on this 4 week cycle?

Thanks guys, your help on this is much appreciated

Cheers

Joe


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Stanazol is also known as winstrol; can be taken in oral form also. The liquid which you're injecting is the same compound as the tablets so it can be drunk if you so wished?

If you did decide to take it orally then pleanty of cranberry juice for the liver, but other than that... I presume you have a pct set up for when you finish?

To be honest, looking at your 4th point, your need to sort your diet out; look in the diet sections at the keto diet specifically, people showing very good results on that diet


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

stanzolol is not going to reduce your fat mate, and because of its muscle building propertys your likely to put on muscle and therefore some weight. the way to lose weight/fat which i am guessing you mean is through your diet!!! this is the only way it is possible. keep up your cardio as you look like you know what your doing, but if you want to lose as much fat as possible your best doing a keto diet, however it can be tough to stick to but the results will be great! check some of the threads in the losing weight section for examples!


----------



## The_Wolverine (May 16, 2009)

i think if you want to just lose weight you should of maybe of just tried something like clenbuterol or ECA stack!!.. that would help you lose some weight as they have thermogenic properties. personally i think clen would be better cos it wil keep you in a anabolic state and may help prevent muscle wasting thru dieting and cardio.

but the best bet is clean diet. it all about the diet, if your not losing the right weight (fat) then your diet is the place to look!!!!

as for diet, look at keto style diets. they wil help you shed the pounds!

supplements would take your multi vits, omegas, glucosamine etc

milk thistle will help your liver from the gear..

and u want to be taking winstrol every other day really cos its water based and in an out your system quickly!


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

if he was to run clen and eca(2weeks each) with the winny that would be perfect, as he would have adequete anabolic support to really loose some fat and keep the muscle, he would also a hieve a nice hard look at the end of it, 6 to 8 weeks would be better tho imo


----------

